
Show HN: Jstrong – convert JSON object keys/values to AES256 encrypted strings - dvdhnt
https://github.com/davidpaulhunt/jstrong
======
dvdhnt
This is a concept I wrote (quickly) to start testing the idea of storing data
in Elasticsearch. I first wrote siphr[1] to handle the translation then this
(jstrong) for convenience.

We need something encrypted at rest or some translation layer around
application-level security (HIPAA reasons).

Your thoughts, suggestions, criticisms, bugs, breaking of things are always
welcomed!

1\.
[https://github.com/davidpaulhunt/siphr](https://github.com/davidpaulhunt/siphr)

